# How Do You Find Betta Shows?



## madiboolou (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Betta Lovers, 

I've kept various aquariums for about 6 years, mostly focused on South American Dwarf Cichlids. For the past couple years I have slowly started to grow a betta collection and start spawning. I'm currently watching my third successful spawn grow out. 

I live in Idaho, and it's difficult finding other serious hobbyist here. I would like to get into showing bettas, but I'm unsure how to find shows and show standards. I realize I will need to travel, and I'm prepared for that. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Madiboolou


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Join IBC. . . International betta congress
It's an internationally recognized betta hobbyists/breeder organization. It is made up of "chapters" which basically means branch. 

This organization holds the shows.


----------



## madiboolou (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks indjo! I have been pretty well non-stop-reading their Standards since I found them yesterday. I'm a little bummed their aren't any clubs near me, but apparently I can ship my fish to shows. That's probably the only option I have at this point.


----------

